# Keira Deise - May 20, 08



## Deise

Finally! My turn for a birthstory!!:happydance:

So my day started out by going for a 39+1 week checkup. I had worsening pretoxemia like symptoms in the last week and my ObGyn felt that they will only get worse, hence she sent me straight from the appt to the maternity ward to get induced..

They started the pitocin drip at 2PM. I was still at 2cm and 80%effacement from last week..I started getting very painful contractions at about 3PM. By 4:30, I was in tears, so an epidural followed right after. Big sigh of relief and lemme tell you, I would have NEVER done it without it! Relaxed right away, progressed much more smoothly and was ready to start pushing at about 
10:45...I was so numb from the epidural that I really did not know what I was doing without the feedback from the nurse on my progress. I did maybe 12 sets of "three 10 second breath counts" and she popped right out at 11:11 PM!!
I tore just a bit on an inside fold, so I needed a stitch, but otherwise it was totally EASY! (post epidural, of course!) My hooha was in a shock of a lifetime, but I feel much better today..so far so good!

And now the grand prize!!! 

Miss Keira was 7lbs 6 oz and 20 inches long! To my surprise, she had hair ( I was bald as a rat) and she actually looks like my sister when she was little. She latched right on the boobs and its going very well so far, although my nipples are on fire! Here are just a few pictures, sorry I feel like a stinky, greasy, swollen elephant, so I'll get some of moi when we get home and I'll have a proper shower! 

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q195/Langfuhr/IMG_4688.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q195/Langfuhr/IMG_4686.jpg

:hugs: Thank you all for being here, ever so supportive. You all have made this journey so much bearable when it felt like non-pregnant people just didnt understand. I totally love you guys!!


----------



## Serene123

She is absolutely beautiful Deise!! Well done.


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous :hug:


----------



## susiewusie

She so cute & beautiful, congratulations and well done xox


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

oh my god shes stunnin! so small lol, congrats once again mummy!! welcome lil Keira Deise xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Deise, she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats~ shes a cutie :)


----------



## missjess

You did it!!! Congrats, she's stunning! xx


----------



## Holldoll

Yay! She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## miel

she so cute!! beautiful ! 
congrats!!


----------



## elles28

Well done you!! Congrats your new baby daughter is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## AquaDementia

absolutely stunning. will be a beauty like her mommy


----------



## kookie

she's beautiful well done and congratulations xx


----------



## charlottecco2

She is GORGEOUS. My future daughter in law is beautiful xx


----------



## Margerle

well done mama!

:hug:


----------



## Deise

Thank you guys!! Its absolutely amazing that Ive created this little bebe!!



charlottecco2 said:


> She is GORGEOUS. My future daughter in law is beautiful xx

You know it!!! And now I totally win the little caveman, since I went before Toria!


----------



## PitBullMommy

She is SO beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## mama2connor

She's absoloutley beautiful. Well done & Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## alyxzandra

Awwww....she looks so adorable! Congrats.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations, she's gorgeous :).


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She's gorgeous! Congratulations deise! xXx


----------



## polo_princess

congrats sweetie shes gorgeous!!


----------



## Linzi

She's beautiful :) congrats!

xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Awww, shes beautiful


----------



## babyblessed

a beautiful girl; well done pet and congratulations :)


----------



## Sparky0207

She is beautiful Deise! Well done and congratulations xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Well done hunny she is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! She's beautiful!!


----------



## supernurse

congratulations Deise, she is beautiful. xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is so cute xxxx


----------



## vicky

congratulatuions hun she is beautiful.

love the name. :happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



## sonny

Congratulations, she is absolutely gorgeous!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## clairebear

she is gorgeous congrats and welldone. what a little stunner xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous. Congrats hunn


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done :cloud9: her name is beautiful just like her xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

What a beautiful baby girl, congrats. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Sarah1987

She is so gorgeous, congratulations, hope everything keeps going smoothly for you and you enjoy your shower when you get home, you deserve it
:hug:


----------



## charveyron

Well Done!! She's gorgeous :pink:


----------



## loubieloulou

congratulations she is lovely well done on the birth xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful deise. Congrats!!

xxx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations,she is beautiful!


----------



## Ann-Marie

She's really gorgeous, well done and Congratulations :hug:


----------



## smartie

shes lovely, congratulations!


----------



## KarenLV

congratulations new mommy! Ur little angel is beautiful!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats - she's such a cutie :cloud9:

xx


----------



## bev309

Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous!:happydance:


----------



## babe2ooo

awww so cute


----------



## Iwantone!!!

well done hunni she so cute xx


----------



## Blob

Awww she is soooo cute Congrats!!


----------

